# My DB's a brewing



## jrupjr (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are some pics of my 3 DB variations brewing. Got a Triple Berry, Quad Berry and Tropical Blend brewing. Smells awesome. Hopefully this is what it is supposed to look like. 










and my set up


----------



## Impiryo (Jan 23, 2013)

Those primaries look good - definitely what I'd expect. I really need to make myself a batch of dragon's blood to try. I was looking for a cheap, fast option to refill my racks while stuff ages; maybe I"ll start one this weekend.

I see a major flaw with your setup. You have far too many empty carboys. Otherwise, I"m jealous for your space, I can't wait to get out of an apartment. What's in those plastic wrapped bottles on the left?


----------



## jrupjr (Jan 23, 2013)

Those empty carboys are thirsty waiting for the primaries to be ready any day now.

Those in the plastic wrap are empty too waiting for a fresh brew. Have a few more packages in the garage but will need to get some more bottles once the 8 primaries and carboys finish up over the next few weeks/months. 

more pics of my set up. quickly expanding to new areas


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 24, 2013)

jrupjr,
They look great!!! I like your winery area, very nice use of space!!


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice, John! You're already a Dragon Blood junkie! Welcome to the Club!


----------



## Dend78 (Jan 24, 2013)

you need to start selling T-Shirts Dave 

nice lookin batches you got there, why dont mine ever foam up like that?


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice wine area. I need to get a few of those metal stands.


----------



## jrupjr (Jan 24, 2013)

Good to know that is normal foam. You should hear them fermenting. I cant believe how loud it is inside those buckets.

I just hope all that crap on top settles to the bottom before I rack to my carboy, otherwise I will have a mess on my hands.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jan 24, 2013)

JR, I have those same looking metal racks, where did you get the little sides? Your setup is real nice and clean, but one problem, your empty carboys are TOUCHING each other, I know you jiggle that rack everytime you move something around and those empties tink each other and before you know it the bottom falls out of one when its full of wine! You really need to put some kind of padding between them to keep them from tinking against each other. Also, a simple papertowel wadded up and stuck into the end keeps out dust and vermin while allowing them to breath. We used the extra shelves from the racks to make one for standing bottles, it holds a heck of alot more than a regular wine rack. WVMJ


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 24, 2013)

jrupjr said:


> Good to know that is normal foam. You should hear them fermenting. I cant believe how loud it is inside those buckets.
> 
> I just hope all that crap on top settles to the bottom before I rack to my carboy, otherwise I will have a mess on my hands.


 

Don't worry! That stuff will all settle out before it's done. They look perfect!


----------



## jrupjr (Jan 24, 2013)

Mountaineer, the little back support came with them. Got the rack used (and FREE) There is a second there but I need a few more black locking things. The support comes in handy. And I agree, I have to put something between the carboys and the towel in the neck, just have not gotten around to it yet. 

I was nervous putting all the weight of full carboys or pails on them but they are holding fine. Knock on wood.

Dave, thanks for the compliments, but more so, thanks for the recipe!!!!! Will be racking my first pail tomorrow. It got down to 1.10sg today. Seems to be dropping about .10sf a day and tastes pretty good already.


----------

